# Where to post LAMBDA functions



## jdellasala

I found the article *How to create a LAMBDA function thread in the forum*, and perhaps I missed it, or maybe the way Post thread works has changed, but when I click Post thread, I'm presented with a Post Thread window, but don't know which to select.

Which Forum should I post a new LAMBDA function to?

Thanks in advance!

And sorry if this should have been posted to the Excel questions Forum!


----------



## smozgur

Please go to the Excel Lambda Functions forum, then click on the Post Thread button. Lambda functions are posted differently than regular posts, entering parameters, function name, etc. You'll see when you get there.
Here is the forum (located in the Other Forums section on the main forum page).
Excel LAMBDA Functions

(Btw, this post was supposed to be posted to the About This Board, so moderators moved it here).


----------



## jdellasala

smozgur said:


> Please go to the Excel Lambda Functions forum, then click on the Post Thread button. Lambda functions are posted differently than regular posts, entering parameters, function name, etc. You'll see when you get there.
> Here is the forum (located in the Other Forums section on the main forum page).
> Excel LAMBDA Functions
> 
> (Btw, this post was supposed to be posted to the About This Board, so moderators moved it here).


Thanks for the quick response (and fix to my errant post!). I don't see a Post Thread or any Post on that page.






Thanks again for your help.


----------



## smozgur

I didn't notice your total post count, which is supposed to be more than 50 to submit Lambda Functions. That's why you didn't see the button.

I just set up your account, so you don't have to wait for 3 more posts to submit Lambda Functions on the forum.


----------



## jdellasala

smozgur said:


> I didn't notice your total post count, which is supposed to be more than 50 to submit Lambda Functions. That's why you didn't see the button.
> 
> I just set up your account, so you don't have to wait for 3 more posts to submit Lambda Functions on the forum.


THANK YOU! And Happy Thanksgiving and Holidays!


----------



## smozgur

jdellasala said:


> THANK YOU! And Happy Thanksgiving and Holidays!


You're welcome, thank you, and you too!


----------

